
DeepMind Builds Neural Networks That Spontaneously Replay Past Experiences - dsr12
https://towardsdatascience.com/recreating-imagination-deepmind-builds-neural-networks-that-spontaneously-replay-past-experiences-9b57a9c08316
======
habitue
Learning new sequences by analogy seems super valuable, but I'm not sure
experience replay in RL is the best way to apply it. Experience replay in
their 2015 Atari paper is basically a hack to overcome catastrophic forgetting
and extreme sample inefficiency, which are two problems neural network
architectures have that we may very well overcome in a more principled way
eventually.

What I mean by that is that, while being able to replay experiences is super
valuable, and humans do it, we don't replay experiences 50 to 100 times as
often as we actually experience things the way reinforcement learning
algorithms do. There's something else going on there

Edit: having read the abstract of the paper now, I'm less sure the paper
itself is talking about RL-style experience replay, that may have just been
the author of the post connecting the two ideas.

